# Son of Navy Float Aviator



## JakeO'Keeffe (Nov 26, 2007)

Howdy everyone.

I am the proud son of a now 85 year old Navy man.

'Jake' flew the Vought-Sikorsky OS2U Kingfisher and spent duty off the coast of Trinidad in '42-'43.

I am interested in striking up a relationship here with any other descendants of or pilots who may have done similar duty.

My father is a prolific story teller and as one of the kids who stayed local and sees him often I am surprised when every now and then ... out of the blue (love THAT pun) ... he comes up with one I never heard before.

The latest example of this ... just yesterday ... was the story of the first catapult at sea ... riveting! 

My intent here is to honor all veterans but more specifically the 'sub chasers' who ... although combat was seldom ... their effect was immense.

I would gladly exchange emails with anyone interested.

What a great forum!

My name is Dave and I am using my Father's name as a username.

Hoping this finds you all and your father's well for this coming Holiday season.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

Dave: Welcome to the forum from a retired Naval person. Served as an
Aviation Radioman, and later as a general service Radioman; Retired in '71.
Lots of ex-military, active duty military and wannabes, from all parts of
the globe, here to talk to. 

Charles


----------



## JakeO'Keeffe (Nov 26, 2007)

Charles;

Thanks for the response ... and as a non military who was heavily influenced throughout my life (I am 54) by my father and his three AirForce brothers (two pilots, one navigator) and his one brother who was a 82nd Airborne jumper ... I salute you!!

Looking forward to my continued participation here ... and response from some others in the 'Kingfisher' family.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 26, 2007)

G'day Dave, welcome to the forum mate  I'm ex- Army myself, air defence gunner (SAM's) to be precise.
I salute your Dad and his brothers for their service  
Have a squizz at this clip for some nice footage of Kingfishers in Australia in WWII.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT_PClBc8vE_


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome...

Did he fly lots of recon patrols looking for u-boats? SAR missions? Beer runs?


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## trecker (Nov 26, 2007)

Dave:
Write the story of your dad!
There are a lot of people all over the world, which would read them.
In ten years from these generation are no body is living more.
I´ve a bad english. Do you know what I mean?
Andreas


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 26, 2007)

Andreas, your English is way better than my "comic book" German and I think you have a great idea. Hopefully Dave will do that or maybe even get his dad on the site once in a while.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi there and welcome, Dave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome, Jake!


----------



## mkloby (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome from Jacksonville, NC


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2007)

Greetings mate!


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome. The Kingfisher is a good plane. I cannot wait to read some of the stories.

DBII


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 1, 2007)

welcome Jake!

i'm totally agree with Andreas and DOUGRD.
Let we know your stories and put your dad on the site once in a while!!


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site and G'day from Australia


----------



## DBII (Dec 5, 2007)

There is a nice Kingfisher on the Battleship North Carolina. 

DBII


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome! I am the son of a Navy man myself. Dad worked on the flight deck of the USS Ranger in Vietanm. My Dad's oldest brother was a Navy man, his younger brother was in the Army. I never enlisted in the military. I always wished I had. But a broken leg and damage to my ankle would most likely keep me out. I always wished I could go back and enlist.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 7, 2007)

hey mate, welcome.


----------

